# Measuring CO2



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Does anyone know the best method in measuring CO2? Currently I have been using "Chucks Planted Aquarium Calculator" and was wondering if there are any other techniques that are being used out there. I currently have 3 Plant Gro CO2 natural system in my 40 gallon. If I'm doing the calculation correct my CO2 is currently at 29 ppm which by Chucks Calculator is too high. Should I run an oxygen line into the aquarium to lower the CO2 (i've heard that works, I don't know) or should I be using only 2 CO2 natural system canisters for my 40 gallon?


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

29ppm is fine.


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Hello ranmasatome, how do you calculate CO2? What is a CO2 levels that is toxic for fish. I'm sure there is some level where plants love high concentrations of CO2 but at the same time those levels would not be beneficial for fish. I usually look at my p.H. and my KH and figure out my CO2 level from those 2 factors.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Well.. taht is the usual way of doing it..
Co2 usually wont be toxic for fish unless it goes above 35-40ppm.. Again.. it depends on the number of fish you have in that tank anyway.. but usually my tank hits around 35ppm at its peak..
If you have only plants you can boost your co2 waaaaaaaaaaay high.. and not worry about things dying... thats one way to get an award winning photo.. Just add fish b4 taking the picture.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Running a O2 line kind of help, but you have to understand what you are doing though. You are basically aerating the water which created a bit more surface and hence helps dissipate some of the CO2 in to the air.
High CO2 does not necessary mean bad for the fish. If you have enough light and fert. your plant will create enough O2 to keep the fish healthy every night. However, if you fall short of light or fert., then the plant might reverse the effect and use up some O2 from the water and that results in dead fish.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Zebrapl3co. I have enough light and fertilizer in my tank so I'll keep my tank as is for now. If I begin to notice negative signs then I will put in an oxygen line. Thanks again. My plants are growing nicely and my fish are still alive. I'll see how it goes.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Have you heard of a dissolved co2 test?
Measuring the difference in your pH is not a good way of doing it as other things affect pH such as the gradual loss of kH to nitrification, the filtration method, any acid leeching within the tank from peat or wood etc etc etc


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

No, what is it? How do you do it?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

WaterWorld said:


> No, what is it? How do you do it?


You get a test kit and put 5ml of water and X amount of reagent in a test tube and shake I'd imagine.


----------

